# Surf!!!!



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Well gave it all I had yesterday afternoon!! Nothing not even a nibble! To flat I guess you dont know until you go! Still lots of tarballs on the beach though. Kinda mad me a little sad I guess this what we got to look forward to for a few years!


----------



## nogoodatit (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm going to be in town this weekend bringing a daughter back to PCC and thought I'd try the surf or 3ml bridge. Any suggestions? No fl. license and believe thats my only option.


----------



## msujmccorm (Nov 6, 2010)

Same thing at Fort Morgan. Never seen a dead shrimp not get a bite over two days. Tried shrimp, finger mullet, fake sand fleas, and every artificial in my bag, never got a nibble. I never even saw a mullet except for the ones the porpoises were killing about 300 yds offshore


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

nogoodatit said:


> I'm going to be in town this weekend bringing a daughter back to PCC and thought I'd try the surf or 3ml bridge. Any suggestions? No fl. license and believe thats my only option.


 Well lets just hope they rain can hold off?? They are predicting high surf but if it is 2 to 3 Ft and a SE wind I will be there! Send me a PM when yall get here and we can go from there!!!


----------



## Fortmorgan (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm going to try cut Mackerel on a spider sinker tomorrow on Ft. Morgan--just got a 12' Penn Power Stik for Christmas--hoping for a Red if I can get it out far enough--


----------



## nogoodatit (Dec 28, 2010)

Snatch it said:


> Well lets just hope they rain can hold off?? They are predicting high surf but if it is 2 to 3 Ft and a SE wind I will be there! Send me a PM when yall get here and we can go from there!!!


 thanks for the invite but looks like " non-fishers " will be tagging along on this trip. Maybe next time.


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

Did you see any sand fleas? I want to get some for sheephead bait.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Yes they where there.Had to work for them though!!


----------

